# 2000 maxima headlights



## Will i am (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi this is my first time on here and i have a problem i hope someone can help me 


My 2000 GLE maxima's day time running light module is messed and this will be my second time replacing it at $285.00. So i thought i would try this first


the problem is my with my low beams only the passenger side works everything else works fine but I wanted to try connecting a wire from the driver side to the passenger side 

does anyone know if it can be done???? or have a better way ?????


----------



## jiggywatts (Jul 27, 2007)

I had this happen last week, i unplugged the light and gave the bars dealies a good scrape and wiped em out and now they're workin good? you probly gave that a try already tho


----------

